# New pic of the gang



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

We had a professional photo done of some of the poms at Spire Toy dog by Lewis Baucutt and it looks fab.

from the left, Jelly, Wikit, Arwin, Mambo and Harry the DARANASH SHOW TEAM!

take care

Sarah


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

hehe awww


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

How cute are they? 

I want to get professional photos of mine done but don't think they'll stay still long enough!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww Fantastic!....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pic of them all together.
They are all beautiful - Mambo's still my fav though


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

They are gorgeous!! And how on earth did they all sit like that long enough to get a pic!!


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

what a gorgeous pic. they all look as though butter wouldnt melt lol


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

wow gorgeous babies and a great photo:001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs...beautiful pic.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks peeps, It took alot of work to get them to stay still what you don't see is that it took myself and two other to hold them there behind LOL the photographer was fab a very experienced Dog photographer called Lewis Baucutt, he has played with the original photo and removed the humans out of it for me, which I think is fantastic as you can't tell we were ever there.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great picture, they are all gorgeous  xxxx


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

They are so cute. I would love to do that but getting mine to sit still for more than 3 seconds is a challenge.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Awww they are all gorgouse


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

pommum said:


> Thanks peeps, It took alot of work to get them to stay still what you don't see is that it took myself and two other to hold them there behind LOL the photographer was fab a very experienced Dog photographer called Lewis Baucutt, he has played with the original photo and removed the humans out of it for me, which I think is fantastic as you can't tell we were ever there.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Sarah


 LMAO  I can just imagine you all laid out tryuing to get them all to sit nicely
You've ruined the illusion though, we all thought you had perfectly well trained dogs that put us all to shame


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL I wish they were all perfectly trained none of them ever listen to me hehehe, Arwin and Wikit will just about come when called, but the pups just see us as playthings tbh, for the show ring the pups almost behave but not great as of yet but they will get there eventually. But hay they wouldn't be poms if they didn't listen to me.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## handbags (May 30, 2009)

I have some beautiful photos but there is some problems to load on net. I don't know why. I tried my best but in vain.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

:001_wub: lovely picture, your dogs are gorgeous x


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Lovely looking gang so cute


----------



## preety (Jun 5, 2009)

hi!

Now you can say of your hearts feelings by giving some exciting
photos to your beloved as her/his  Anniversary gifts  .If you want more than

click this link.

Thanks
JSR Solution


----------

